# Periodic loss of appetite, vomitin, diarrhea



## Michael McHugh (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi,

Looking for some opinions/ suggestions. We have taken our vizsla (almost 2 years old) to the vet several times over this issue but it continues to pop up.

Seem as though this happens 1-2 times a month. Our V, who normally has no appetite issues, will wake up and not eat her breakfast. She will look uncomfortable walking around, sometimes even shaking leaving me to believe she is in pain. This then leads to her either throwing up or having diarrhea. Occasionally we have seen blood in the vomit or stool. One of the time she threw up just blood. 

The Vet has done various tests and normally our visits end with them giving her fluids, asking us to hold food, and give her a bland diet for a few days. At one point they suggested she might have pancreatitis based on some blood work/ ultra sound.

We have changed her food to Royal Farms Hydrolyzed Protein.

This cycle has gone on since June or July and I feel like we just have not gotten to the bottom of it.

We are considering an allergy test. Any other suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If she is not a heavy chewer, as in eating things she shouldn't. Has you vet ruled out stomach ulcers. I'm only asking because you said she threw up blood. I've known some people that have had better luck going to an internist, when their regular vet couldn't figure something out. Might want to also look up irritable bowel syndrome in Vizsla. See if the symptoms fit what you're seeing.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Throwing up blood is always a 911 moment, so if your vet cannot figure this out...hard to believe..then it's time for a second opinion. There could be a lot of explanations for this, but anytime there's blood involved..that's internal bleeding... it's usually a sign of seriousness.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

New Vet. Ultrasound, full blood screen,and abdominal x-rays ( Both sides and frontal.)
If you rule out physical, medical issues, you may find that she ate a ribbon, or a something flat and thin,and it is very slowly trying work it's way through her.
Blood coming out either end of a dog is a siren going off!
I don't know where you're located, but if you post your approximate geographic location, someone might be able to point you toward a different Vet. If you're in New England, get her to Tufts!!
I don't mean to sound harsh, or critical,but you need a new Vet. Now!


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

Michael McHugh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for some opinions/ suggestions. We have taken our vizsla (almost 2 years old) to the vet several times over this issue but it continues to pop up.
> 
> ...



@ OP

Is there a chance for a quick update? Were you able to sort things out with those issues or get a second opinion. Thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some people just come on the forum looking for a answer. Once they get the answer, or we don't know it. They don't check back, or post regularly.
While we would always love to know the outcome, and it coukd be helpful to someone else. We don't always get updates. 😕


----------

